# Lymes Disease



## Sabrina55 (Dec 23, 2007)

so i have had this feeling of derlization and it was werid because everybody was telling me to get checked for lymes disease. and i didnt think anything of it until i started getting this tingling in my ear. So to make a long story short I got tested and it came back positive. Please respond have any of you herd that derlizaton being a sympton of lymes?


----------



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Sabrina, yes, I have derealization due to lyme disease, I will be starting treatment in a little over a month. There are a few other people on this board with lyme also. Are you seeing an LLMD or a regular doc? I have links to two threads on lyme in my siggie, the first is more of a personal journal for me, the second is a lot of technical information about lyme. There are also a number of other threads about it, if you do a board search on lyme you will find them.

How long have you had the derealization? And when did you test positive for lyme? Feel free to PM me also if you want to talk, have you found a good lyme support group? I think that is one of the most important things you can do, if you tell me whereabouts you are I can help you track one down. Best of luck to you!
-karen


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Sabrina,

I am getting tested for lyme because I think it might be what is causing my DP/DR.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

lyme aslo causes dp? even without dr


----------



## kcs (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, DP or DR - both are listed as possible symptoms. I know a number of people who had a feeling of "detachment" and the fishbowl feeling. Whether it was dp or dr or somewhere in between, who knows.
-karen


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ya man ihavemessedupdreams you should look into it


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks bro all check it out

let me know how you come out as.
best of luck


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I will. I have an appointment to get checked this Thursday. Wish me luck


----------



## scaredstupid (Jan 23, 2008)

Good luck man. Hope this works out for you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks alot 8)


----------

